# tip your mitt



## Mihály

Helló!

Most regisztráltam ide a fórumra, nem ismerem még jól, szóval remélem, jó helyen teszem föl a kérdésem. Angolról magyarra fordításban lenne szükségem egy kis segítségre, a következő mondattal:

Even a carefully planned pretext is as likely as not to tipp your mitt when you're up against a blind game.

Leírom, hogy van a szövegkörnyezetben:

We shadowed some of the visitors away. (...) We didn't go up against any of them with talk. Even a carefully planned pretext is as likely as not to tipp your mitt when you're up  against a blind game.

A sztori pedig röviden a következő: a főhős és társa megfigyelnek egy gyanús házat, amibe ki-be járnak emberek. Nem tudják, mi folyik a házon belül, de ha követik is egyik-másik látogatót, beszélni nem próbálnak velük, mert még egy gondosan kitervelt kifogás is... as likely as not to tip your mitt, itt jön ez, amit nem értek. Gondolom kb. annyit jelent itt, hogy nem akarják, hogy gyanút fogjanak a házat látogatók vagy a házban folyó ügyletek irányítói. De az up against a blind game jelentésében sem vagyok biztos, hacsak nem annyit jelent, mint kb. szabad fordításban: ismeretlen ellenfél ellen játszani. Hogy ide hogy jön, az viszont így sem teljesen tiszta.

Tud segíteni valaki, hogyan lehetne lefordítani a problémás mondatot?

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály, üdvözlünk a Fórumon!

A _tip_ (egy pével kellene lennie szerintem...) _your mitt_-re még van ötletem, de a mondat elejével nem nagyon tudom összehangolni. (Szerintem az English Only-ban kellene rákérdezni, hogy mit jelent az angol anyanyelvűeknek.)

A _mitt_ a *kéz*re utal (először is fizikálisan), de pl. a kártyajátékban a kéz=hand azokat a lapokat jelenti, ami a játékos(ok) kezében van.

Tehát a _tip a mitt_ vmi olyasmire utal, hogy ötletet ad arra, hogy hogy játsszon az illető (milyen lap van mások kezében v. milyen lapot játsszon meg a játékos). 

A _blind game_ lehet az, amit írtál, de szerintem van általánosabb értelmezése is: amikor olyan "játékban" (elvont értelemben) vesz részt az ember, aminek nem ismeri a résztvevőit, de a szabályait és a kimenetelét sem.


Az egész mondat tartalmát illetően a következőkra tudok gondolni: még egy alaposan kigondolt apropóval is odamenni valakihez, megszólítani/beszélni vele - nagyon valószínű, hogy nem nyerő egy ilyen vakjátszmában. 

Fordítást azért nem javasolok, mert előbb érdemes lenne megbizonyosodni arról, hogy tényleg erről van szó.


----------



## Mihály

Köszönöm a segítséget! Biztos ami biztos, megkérdezem az english only-ban is.
De ha már itt tartunk, talán kérhetnék segítséget még két apró dologgal kapcsolatban.

Moderátori üzenet:
Nagyon szívesen válaszolunk, de kérünk, hogy minden kérdésnek nyiss külön topikot. (Ez a fórum kereső programjának használatához kapcsolódik: csak így lehet egy adott témát megtalálni.)


----------



## Zsanna

Nos, úgy néz ki, hogy az "as likely as not"-hoz egy kicsit erős az általam javasolt _nagyon valószínű, hogy nem._ Talán elmegy azonban a _nagyon_ nélkül. 

Egyébként olyasmivel is lehetne próbálkozni, hogy: _kétséges, hogy mennyire lenne nyerő/jó húzás_... (ez az egész stílusától is függ, amit ennyi szöveg alapján nem lehet megítélni).


----------

